# Hats off to Cody Rhodes and AEW.



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What let's not revise history that reign wasn't good.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody dropped the TNT title because he was involved in a game show on TBS
Brodie Lee should have kept the title
but i am thankful that Brodie Lee's kids will remember their father as a former champion


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> What let's not revise history that reign wasn't good.


I think it has to do with Cody Rhodes (along with AEW) wishing to give Brodie Lee a big moment with a short title reign before he eventually took his break due to the undisclosed injury/illness more than it has to do with his title run being top-quality.

Edit:

They could've easily just had some heel injure Cody (kayfabe-wise), and kept the TNT title on him during his month-long absence.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Brodie even thanked Cody on Twitter when he won it. It obviously was to give him a favor. And looking back, it was a memorable reign for his kids. Don’t erase it from history. It meant a lot to him and his family.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It was an incredible moment for Brodie destroying Cody like that. Will go down as one of my favorite moments ever on Dynamite. Awesome Dog Collar match to follow it up too. He went out on a high note in ring wise. Hopefully we do get more insight on the timeline of how it all went down though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I think it has to do with Cody Rhodes (along with AEW) wishing to give Brodie Lee a big moment with a short title reign before he eventually took his break due to the undisclosed injury/illness more than it has to do with his title run being top-quality.


That sounds more negligent than sweet move if Cody and AEW was aware of him having a lung issue. I don't think they're negligent enough to keep a guy with lung issues in the ring.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

And he dropped it right back in a crappy match...


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

we dont know the timeline yet when brodie got sick... if he was already very ill I doubt they would put him in a dog collar match. I always found it a bit strange how quickly they took the belt off him...he was doing a great job as champion. hopefully in the future they will release more details.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I’m more than happy to applaud AEW for all they have done for Brodie Lee’s family during his illness and what I anticipate they will continue to do in order support them.

However, the basis on which the OP has extended plaudits is not confirmed at this stage.

If and when it is confirmed that Brodie’s title reign was in part due to knowledge of his illness, I’ll be the next person to commend them.

At the moment, compliments for rallying around the family will suffice.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

another theory i have on why he quickly dropped the belt
maybe AEW knew about his illness
but brodie lee (being very profissional) insisted on having the match before he takes time off for treatment

either ways it was a good decision since he was able to spend his last days with his family


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, we now know Cody rHHHodes DOES post here and his user name. You outed yourself, pal.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

If that's genuinely why he dropped the belt, then it really was a classy move. It was also good of AEW not to shout to the world about why he was having time off. The last thing you want are people harassing the family right in the middle of a major illness, or death as it turned out.

Let's remember that this is a real human being that's died here and now a family will never enjoy the Christmas period again and keep the usual shit at bay.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Some of you it seems are not giving AEW credit. Why does the length of the title reign matter?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Thinking about it now, the look on Brodie's face when he was on the outside of the ring after he lost the dog collar match looked like a guy who knew he might have just had his last match.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

They should do some kind of memorial cup tournament every year to honor his career, with the winner getting a shot at the TNT title.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> another theory i have on why he quickly dropped the belt
> maybe AEW knew about his illness
> but brodie lee (being very profissional) insisted on having the match before he takes time off for treatment
> 
> either ways it was a good decision since he was able to spend his last days with his family


This is exactly what happenef.Brodie had been dealing with this lung issue for a long time Aew was aware of his situation and gave him some shine.His condition worsened over a short period of time leading to him being written off tv to try and deal with it.






__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

JeSeGaN said:


> And he dropped it right back in a crappy match...


No, don't pull that shit. The match was great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Some of you it seems are not giving AEW credit. Why does the length of the title reign matter?


1. Because your theory has no merit

2. If it has merit it was ridiculous to have a man with a serious and worsening lung issue in the ring. (I do not believe they would do something so negligent)

3. The reign sucked and was too short to be effective so what is their to praise. It's terrible he died, but his title reign and how he lost it isn't suddenly good now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Because your theory has no merit
> 
> 2. If it has merit it was ridiculous to have a man with a serious and worsening lung issue in the ring. (I do not believe they would do something so negligent)
> 
> 3. The reign sucked and was too short to be effective so what is their to praise. It's terrible he died, but his title reign and how he lost it isn't suddenly good now.







__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Some of you it seems are not giving AEW credit. Why does the length of the title reign matter?


Pretty sure if AEW knew he had life threatening lung issue he wouldn't be wrestling full stop


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Because your theory has no merit
> 
> 2. If it has merit it was ridiculous to have a man with a serious and worsening lung issue in the ring. (I do not believe they would do something so negligent)
> 
> 3. The reign sucked and was too short to be effective so what is their to praise. It's terrible he died, but his title reign and how he lost it isn't suddenly good now.


In hindsight, it seems worse to look at. Because the reason he got the title is particulary because the lung issue and not necessarly the company or cody have faith on him based on his talent alone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the question is when they knew how bad it was. I just can't in reasonable faith believe they knew he was seriously sick and said, "let's trot you out for a quick title run while Cody shoots a show". They aren't monsters and hell even if they were that'd be a business nightmare. I read it more as while he was out they learned that the condition wasn't going to turn around. Which makes sense they did the thing for his kid.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Although Brodie Lee's passing on Saturday was met with a lot of shock in the wrestling world, people in AEW were aware of the seriousness of his lung ailment, according to Dave Meltzer on The Wrestling Observer Radio.
Meltzer noted that Lee's condition was "one of those things that the few people who knew kept it quiet" even though a lot of people began questioning why The Exalted One had been off AEW TV for months. Lee was written off TV after his Dog Collar Match against Cody Rhodes during the Oct. 7 episode of _AEW Dynamite_. While Lee made a few appearances after that match, he never wrestled again as he was injured in storyline.
The Observer also pointed to how Brodie Lee Jr. defeating Kenny Omega to win the AEW World Championship last week [in a dark segment after AEW _Dynamite_ tapings] hinted that "something was wrong" which led to Meltzer and others asking about Lee's prolonged absence from AEW. The 8-year-old son of Lee jumped on Omega's back and made the AEW World Champion tap out. Justin Roberts actually announced Brodie Lee Jr. as the new champion.
Lee had been suffering from his lung ailment "for a long time" and the condition worsened over a period of time, added Meltzer.
As noted, Lee's wife Amanda took to Instagram and said her husband passed "after a hard fought battle with a non Covid related lung issue."





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We simply do not know the timing of everything. People are too willing to read what they want into things that happened.

It seems pretty reasonable that if it was discovered someone had a very serious, late stage lung issue, the last thing they would be doing would be exerting themselves in an athletic competition. But none of us know the timing of discovery. I would hope they did not discover the issue and then have those matches though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I haven't rewatched the chain match yet, but apparently Brodie's hair loss is noticeable. If true, he's been sick for a while then. 

Its nice that he got this quick run before he took a turn for the worst.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> But the question is when they knew how bad it was. I just can't in reasonable faith believe they knew he was seriously sick and said, "let's trot you out for a quick title run while Cody shoots a show". They aren't monsters and hell even if they were that'd be a business nightmare. I read it more as while he was out they learned that the condition wasn't going to turn around. Which makes sense they did the thing for his kid.


From what his family was saying hed been dealing with this for a long time like years.He may very well have been sick dating back to his time in WWE we wont know unless someone spills the beans. It's something very few people knew about and kept it quite including his family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> From what his family was saying hed been dealing with this for a long time like years.He may very well have been sick dating back to his time in WWE we wont know unless someone spills the beans. It's something very few people knew about and kept it quite including his family.


Had something that was relatively dormant then randomly got worse makes sense. My point was I just don't think he was in bad condition at the time, they knew it, and then decided to give him a charity title run. Just seems like the logical thing would to be to send him home 6 weeks sooner to heal up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Had something that was relatively dormant then randomly got worse makes sense. My point was I just don't think he was in bad condition at the time, they knew it, and then decided to give him a charity title run. Just seems like the logical thing would to be to send him home 6 weeks sooner to heal up.


Oh yeah I agree I don't think this was a charity thing I think they already had things lined up and he started to get sicker during the process.Just a coincidence in timing imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Oh yeah I agree I don't think this was a charity thing I think they already had things lined up and he started to get sicker during the process.Just a coincidence in timing imo.


Aggred.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

This is just a theory, but I honestly think this is a problem that grew considerably in danger the last 3 weeks or so. 
I believe he was out for the leg injury like they told people and then around the time he was being seen by the doctor his conditioned worsened considerably.
The Dustin storyline that started two weeks ago is, I wanna guess, AEW after hearing the news beginning to work on a "If everything goes bad" situation. Which unfortunately did.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> Cody dropped the TNT title because he was involved in a game show on TBS
> Brodie Lee should have kept the title
> but i am thankful that Brodie Lee's kids will remember their father as a former champion


Tend to agree with this. More of a happy coincidence as opposed to them doing this because he's ill

Someone with a known lung issue working twenty minute matches? I don't buy it although happy to admit I'm wrong if it's later confirmed.



RapShepard said:


> That sounds more negligent than sweet move if Cody and AEW was aware of him having a lung issue. I don't think they're negligent enough to keep a guy with lung issues in the ring.


This. Plus don't the state athletic commissions and their doctors still deal with wrestling?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

So Brodie was seriously ill and AEW knowingly sent him out to wrestle.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Thomazbr said:


> This is just a theory, but I honestly think this is a problem that grew considerably in danger the last 3 weeks or so.
> I believe he was out for the leg injury like they told people and then around the time he was being seen by the doctor his conditioned worsened considerably.
> The Dustin storyline that started two weeks ago is, I wanna guess, AEW after hearing the news beginning to work on a "If everything goes bad" situation. Which unfortunately did.


Agree and now in hindsight, the dark segment taped at the Christmas Taping with Omega and Brodie Lee Jr makes so much sense at it did seem so strange last week.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

If they knew I dont think he'd be wrestling as much as he did let alone bleeding in a match and I say this as a cody fan


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Y’all will go to any lengths to try and prop Cody, I swear. The suggestion is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This. Plus don't the state athletic commissions and their doctors still deal with wrestling?


Nope, Vince was able to cancel out the commissions because it's not actually a sport. Though the Maryland Commission is different as they fined AEW for the Unsanctioned match between Mox and Kenny


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

If I find out a wrestler is seriously ill. Do I

A) let him carry on wrestling and give him a token title run because I feel sorry for him including a 20 minute dog collar match in which he could be seriously injured on top if his condition. 

Or

B) let him go home and rest and spend whatever time he has left with his friends and family and pray that he gets better and returns later down the line.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well whatever the case may be Brodie at least got a title win and his family got to see that great moment. That's what important.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

No 


Chip Chipperson said:


> Tend to agree with this. More of a happy coincidence as opposed to them doing this because he's ill
> 
> Someone with a known lung issue working twenty minute matches? I don't buy it although happy to admit I'm wrong if it's later confirmed.
> 
> ...


Wrestling isn't real it doesn't need the ok from athletic commissions haven't had that since Vince switched the F for an E to save on taxes.Once he admitted it wasnt a real sport then out goes athletic commissions.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

the_flock said:


> If I find out a wrestler is seriously ill. Do I
> 
> A) let him carry on wrestling and give him a token title run because I feel sorry for him including a 20 minute dog collar match in which he could be seriously injured on top if his condition.
> 
> ...


You're doing alot of assuming....


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I don't get this rumor a couple of people keep posting on this forum saying his hair loss was "noticeable" in the dog collar match. If you watch the video feed of his AEW podcast appearance in early November (which was a full month after that) he didn't have major hair loss.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Hindsight being what it is, how special would it have been if he beat Moxley for the top championship instead? But they didn’t know he was sick back then. But he would have been a dominant top champion.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> This is exactly what happenef.Brodie had been dealing with this lung issue for a long time Aew was aware of his situation and gave him some shine.His condition worsened over a short period of time leading to him being written off tv to try and deal with it.
> 
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.google.com/...odie-lee-condition-before-his-passing-678436/[/URL]


You´re using Meltzer as a credible source? He´s not exactly an unbiased journalist. He´s as far up The Elite´s collective butt as humanly possible, he will never say anything that puts them in a bad light.. Like how the reason Cody dropped the TNT title was to go and do his crappy tv-show, or how it´s negligent to put a man with a lung condition in a dog collar match of all match types if they knew he was sick.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

He had lot of haters and detractors since he came to the company but no matter what, his title win and the dog collar match will forever remain two of the most iconic AEW moments.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW isn’t sending someone with a known lung condition to go out there and wrestle. Brodie got the belt before anyone knew. If they did know, shame on them. That deserves major criticism more than anything.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Please tell me that aew being callous enough to put someone with lung problems in a dog collar match is just standard speculation and not an actual thing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Please tell me that aew being callous enough to put someone with lung problems in a dog collar match is just standard speculation and not an actual thing


It's speculation and tbh I highly doubt they'd do it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not going to pretend like no one in AEW knew he was having issues but I think a lot of people are jumping through hoops doing mental gymnastics trying to assume it was as bad as it got earlier on and his TNT Championship run was a sympathy run. I'm glad he got to have a moment and get a singles championship run but overlooking he was just someone they trusted enough while Cody was out filming the Go Big Show. 

While it's a nice thought that they gave him a championship as a last minute tribute falls apart when you realize how negligent it would have been to do, while I'm sure whatever he was suffering from was present in some form it's more likely it was mostly under control and he felt he could have some matches but things took a turn for the worst because life is a bitch like that and things can advance quickly like that. 

That untelevised angle with one of his sons "winning" the AEW World Championship from Omega was more likely what they did as a last minute tribute so he could do something for his family and have something he can watch. I don't want to speculate about people's personal lives but perhaps "Brodie Lee Jr" had made the childhood goals comment of wanting to be a wrestler like his father and Brodie wanted to see his son win a championship and that was a way of being able to do something like that. (I hope I'm not an asshole for speculating about something personal like that...)


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

But if it was his wish to have that match then what do you do? Do you honor him or ignore it?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> But if it was his wish to have that match then what do you do? Do you honor him or ignore it?


It it was one of his final wishes the 3 minute squash match where he won the championship was probably the right call, but if things were that bad at that point a couple longer matches defending the championship and a 20 minute dogcollar match where he dropped it back to Cody would have just been negligent, if his health had declined that far back would be the time for a quick rollup, not a 20 minute banger full of big moves.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I doubt any respectable organization, AEW and WWE included, would put anyone's health or life in jeopardy on purpose. 
It's kind of mean trying to speculate what happened between Brodie's title win and his death. A woman lost her husband and two kids their father, you should respect that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RubberbandGoat said:


> But if it was his wish to have that match then what do you do? Do you honor him or ignore it?


You tell him no and protect him from himself.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd like to give a hats off to AEW for no doubt financially supporting Brodie and his family when he's been off work.

Kudos to Tony Khan for arranging Brodie Jr to have a day out with JR to at least try and take his mind off things.

Kenny and the rest of the crew no doubt were great to him at their last taping. Kudos for that.

Cody offering continued support is glorious also.

We don't need to speculate about AEW doing nice things when they've already done so many


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> But if it was his wish to have that match then what do you do? Do you honor him or ignore it?


There is literally NO CHANCE this happened the way you said it did. I know you might be an AEW hater but AEW isn't going to put a man with lung cancer or some other major lung problem out there wrestling. You realize after he squashed Cody he wrestled SEVERAL more times before he dropped it two months later. The solid AEW did Brodie was having his son get to go out and have a memorable moment with the boys last week. Brodie appeared to be in pretty good health in November when he appeared on the AEW podcast video stream. I assume that whatever his condition was got suddenly worse in late November/early December. Tony Khan was asked in a medium scrum in late November about where he was and he seemed super awkward answering the question. said he hopes hes back soon and he's part of the family. Looking back on it it should of made all of us wonder a little bit.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I loved Brodie pre-WWE, his WWE run and was severely let down by his Vince parody in AEW but was still excited to see where he could take the Dark Order. This was shocking news, almost affecting me as much as Kobe's death did. But if AEW knew and allowed him to continue wrestling, during Covid nonetheless, it wasn't a smart idea for either party. With a lung condition, Brodie would have been considered a high risk and AEW did have a few cases. It was playing with fire and could have backfired terribly. I daresay this was a recent development, otherwise it was the definition of running a sloppy shop. 

Like Chip said, they've done a lot of good here. Let's not try to spin it into something it's not.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Me an AEW hater? I love them. Wtf


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Me an AEW hater? I love them. Wtf


Then why were you on here trying to tell us they knew Brody Lee had a very serious lung issue and they sent him out to wrestle 7 matches?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Then why were you on here trying to tell us they knew Brody Lee had a very serious lung issue and they sent him out to wrestle 7 matches?


He's not a hater we don't even know him.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel I shouldn’t ‘resurrect’ this (as it was likely going to disappear, well it certainly will after this post), however Dave Meltzer has apparently said that Brodie Lee started to feel unwell in October while working out at home in preparation of his return, then got worse over the next few weeks.

Unless something emerges that his lung ailment was a years-long condition, it pretty much confirms that his TNT title reign was not related to it.

But yes, that does not take away from the fact that AEW are to be applauded for all they are doing for the family.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> I feel I shouldn’t ‘resurrect’ this (as it was likely going to disappear, well it certainly will after this post), however Dave Meltzer has apparently said that Brodie Lee started to feel unwell in October while working out at home in preparation of his return, then got worse over the next few weeks.
> 
> Unless something emerges that his lung ailment was a years-long condition, it pretty much confirms that his TNT title reign was not related to it.
> 
> But yes, that does not take away from the fact that AEW are to be applauded for all they are doing for the family.


Anyone without an agenda to protect Cody could see the TNT title reign was just a major Cody fuck up. Because he is a POS.

Congrats Cody! You buried Brodie. I hope your conscience eats at you for this one.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I for one will criticise aew where its warranted. 

But since brodies death hate AEW is getting from the usual suspects its taking the absolute piss now. 

Grow up people get a life instead of taking things with a company that's there to entertain you so seriously.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Now that we have a timeline of events, can everyone here trying to praise Cody for some bullshit they made up in their head, admit they were wrong, and Cody is just a piece of shit.


----------

